# New Pics - May 28, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Featuring the newest baby lovebird ..

http://www.rims.net/2007May28

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*tiny*

WOW that's a small kid. Amazing. Great series.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So sweet. Best of luck on all the babies. Looks like you are going to really be busy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, Ooooh Fah! So tiny!

Good luck with the newest baby.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jeese, they are teeny weeny, Terry. You're going to love watching them
grow and taking pics. Pepper and Parfait are very lovely youngbirds.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Parfait is growing into a very sizeable young pigeon, and little Pepper seems to have definitely gotten Mom's bathing gene .. s/he and Chessie (older half-sister) are absolutely crazy little bathing beauties .. just like their Mom (FanFan) and their other older half-sister (FanTastic).

I think this third little lovebird is going to have a rough time of it .. it is so small compared to the siblings that it really can't effectively compete with them for food. I've been giving supplemental feedings to it all day today but think I may have to remove the two older ones for a part of each day until the teeny one catches up a bit. I'm not sure I am up to being able to provide the level of dedication required to keep such a little one going, but I will definitely give it my best shot and hope that the parents will give me a bit more help than they have in the first 24+ hours that this little one has been on the scene. At least I have gotten the feeding down pat using a 1/3 or 1/2 cc syringe .. that was a big step forward.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Parfait and Pepper are just BEAUTIFUL!!!

Those lovebirds are something else! We are all pulling for the very youngest!

I took a baby Grackel over to our long time rehabber, Nancy, after I heard the birds making a racket yesterday and they wouldn't quit! Thought it was a cat around but then found the baby. He had feathers and a fuzzy topknot! I think he will make it, hopefully. She put him in with other like babies.

What really impressed me was watching her crop feed TINY ones. In went the tube and a second later it was out. Of course she has been doing this for YEARS.

She also showed me the metal tubes with the ball on the end that she uses especially for the canker ones. 

Another interesting thing she did to feed the gape babies, was using a paint brush. She would dip the brush in baby food and then "brush" the food in their gaping mouths! Worked slick as a whistle. She has different sizes and gets them on sale.

She even had a woodpecker who was fed meal worms with forceps. He would open his beak and in popped a meal worm. Didn't know those worms looked like maggots. Very interesting experience!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Shi! Nancy E. is just the BEST in my book. She and I used to be on a couple of the same lists, and I have just the utmost of respect for her, her experience, her ability, and her compassion. I miss being able to "talk" to her on-line. Tell her I said hello the next time you see her or talk to her, please.

Good save on the little Grackle!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow quite a story you both have and Terry yo have some beautiful birds along with babies. Terry I hope all is well for the little one and as time goes on I hope it is comparitize in size with the other 2  hopefully you have some more too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Michael! I'm actually thinking it would be just fine if those other two lovebird eggs don't hatch .. the parents (adult lovebirds) and their parent (me) are already maxed out trying to take care of the three babies .. I'm TIRED! 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OMG!!! Those baby lovies are so tiny!!! I can't wait to see how they progress and grow, it's going to be very interesting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> OMG!!! Those baby lovies are so tiny!!! I can't wait to see how they progress and grow, it's going to be very interesting.


Thanks, Pete! I think Lovebird babies #1 and #2 are well on their way to being fine .. #3 is still kind of critical as it is so small. I'll keep you all posted.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Shi! Nancy E. is just the BEST in my book. She and I used to be on a couple of the same lists, and I have just the utmost of respect for her, her experience, her ability, and her compassion. I miss being able to "talk" to her on-line. Tell her I said hello the next time you see her or talk to her, please.
> 
> Good save on the little Grackle!
> 
> Terry



Sure will, Terry! She IS quite amazing. Also enjoyed meeting her two pigeons. Amazing how she handles the birds. Experience sure makes a tremendous difference!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, honestly, you have had some beautiful baby pigeons this year. I just love the markings on Pepper.

Will be praying for those little lovebirds. They are so tiny and precious.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The little #3 baby didn't make it. It was dead when I went to check on them this morning.  The other two seem to be thriving. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, honestly, you have had some beautiful baby pigeons this year. I just love the markings on Pepper.
> 
> Will be praying for those little lovebirds. They are so tiny and precious.


Thanks, Maggie! I have certainly been surprised at the colors and feather patterns that have appeared in some of the babies.

Terry


----------

